# 12000 volts of fun!



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been fascinated with the Lichtenberg patterns on wood surfaces since the first time I saw them, and we recently had an impromptu demo of a commercial system designed to produce the patterns. Since I'm not all that smart about electrical stuff, I elected to buy a ready-made system for producing the patterns. Here's the system from www.conestogaworks.com:



 

It comes with a foot pedal for activating the current which allows both hands to remain on the probes. 

The process is pretty simple... Turn and sand a form using normal methods. The wood needs to be pretty dry. Paint the surface of the wood with a solution of baking soda and water. Place both probes somewhere on the piece, and step on the pedal until desired burn is achieved. The probes can be moved around in an effort to direct the current, but it's a little like herding cats... Electricity goes where it wants to go. After burning, brush the areas under running water to remove excess char. 

Here are a couple of pieces that I played around on today. Neither has been sanded or finished yet, and the dark blotches are just areas of moisture from cleaning them under running water. I'll need to sand again due to the raised grain before applying a finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

I like it. If I can ask, about how much? I looked at their site but didn't see any info on it.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I like it. If I can ask, about how much? I looked at their site but didn't see any info on it.



Despite your using 'can' instead of 'may', I'll entertain the question...


I think he said he's asking $275 retail for the units, but I got a deal on mine because he belongs to my local turning club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Despite your using 'can' instead of 'may', I'll entertain the question...
> 
> 
> I think he said he's asking $275 retail for the units, but I got a deal on mine because he belongs to my local turning club.




My question didn't laugh. You must not have been very entertaining. 

Seems reasonable, although I'm cheap so I'll probably end up building one myself one of these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Seems reasonable, although I'm cheap so I'll probably end up building one myself one of these days.



If I had the comfort level, I'd do the same. Every time I started looking at neon sign transformers, I started remembering dozens of YouTube videos showing 'Faces of Death' style electrocutions.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2016)

I've also liked this look and i think you done one heck of a job as always. Is there a certain type of wood that works best on these or like you say just made sure it's dry


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Is there a certain type of wood that works best on these or like you say just made sure it's dry



Maple seems to work pretty well, but that's all I've tried. 

MDF and plywood are supposed to be great... Pretty much anything with tight grain or consistent density. I'm gonna tried Bradford pear at some point, and I'd bet holly works well.

I've heard people suggest avoiding ring porous woods like ash and oak, but I haven't tried anything but maple so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2016)

I was planning on getting into this, but now that they are commercially producing the units, and Doc is getting into it, it doesn't seem that cutting edge or cool any more , seriously, those look great, I'm itching to try it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

You made that look easy. Excellent patterns. I made mine from microwave parts - neon xfrmr's are better though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

I get it Doc, why would you make a scalpel if you could just buy one. The results are awesome, looks like it works well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I made mine from microwave parts - neon xfrmr's are better though.



That explains the new avitar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone made one from a neon xfmr? I have the xfmr but I can never get it to burn. I only tried a couple of times and then we got to fixing things up to move and all, so I haven't done anything further but I'm still interested. Once we get moved and it's unpacked, that is.

Oh, and sorry I got sidetracked from the original - I should have first said how much I like what you did on those pieces. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Anyone made one from a neon xfmr? I have the xfmr but I can never get it to burn. I only tried a couple of times and then we got to fixing things up to move and all, so I haven't done anything further but I'm still interested. Once we get moved and it's unpacked, that is.
> 
> Oh, and sorry I got sidetracked from the original - I should have first said how much I like what you did on those pieces. Sorry.



I'm pretty sure this model is made with a neon transformer. Did you apply a baking soda solution to the wood first? About 1 tablespoon per cup of water seems to work well. You want the wood to be damp but not wet(if that makes sense).


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2016)

Very cool Doc ! creates a unique look

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

